# Photo of the Year 2012 Winner - Coastalconn



## Overread (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our first ever Photo of the Year award go to Coastalconn and his photo Osprey Quest


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 1, 2013)

I am truly honored!  Thank you for all of your votes!  My Osprey season is hopefully starting in a few weeks.  I am looking forward to my second year with these amazing birds!


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Coastal.  Well deserved!


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations for this wonderful image! 
would you happen to know what kind of fish this is?   just curious, I find it beautiful.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Kris!


----------



## Mully (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations......very nice image....well done​


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Outstanding!!
Congrats Coastal


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats! Fantastic work.


----------



## baturn (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations. Very well deserved!


----------



## manny212 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats !!! Great shot !


----------



## sm4him (Mar 1, 2013)

Way to go Kris!!

Can't wait to see what kind of shots you get of them this year!


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very deserving as this is an outstanding image. 

Congrats!


----------



## ab8cd (Mar 1, 2013)

Would it be wrong to add dialog bubbles... Something like, "Thanks Fred. Drop me in that nice lake right down there."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cwcaesar (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations, Coastalconn!  Awesome image!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ZimPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations.  Very Awesome!


----------



## Tee (Mar 1, 2013)

A deserving win. Congrats Kris.


----------



## mishele (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing shot!! Congrats on the win!


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank You everyone!!!  MiFleur,  It is an Atlantic Menhaden, commonly known as a Bunker.  The tail is red from the blood...


----------



## SCraig (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations Kris.  Very well deserved.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats!! Wonderful photo!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrat's, and very well deserved.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

I remember being floored by this shot when you first posted it.  Very few shots here stand out in my memory like this one did.

Congrats!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

That is actually a really cool shot.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 3, 2013)

congrats


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice shot, i have stopped entering competitions at our club because no matter what the subject is people always managed to enter Natural History shots and 9 times out of 10 the judges are biased towards Natural History


----------



## Aerin328 (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely outstanding shot!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 4, 2013)

Coastalconn, there are some defining works for artists, and this is definitely one of them. Good job.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 4, 2013)

Well deserved! grats


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!  A few people have asked me the specs on this one..  Nikon D300, Tamron 200-500.  F8, ISO 400, 1/800th sec at 500mm.  For those that don't know the story I spent a few weeks researching the Osprey behavior (low tide, sun and wind at my back) and 7 mornings of waiting to get this shot.  It flew directly over my head and it actually dripped on me.  This shot is from about 55 feet if memory serves me...


----------



## Rosy (Mar 4, 2013)

YOU deserve it!  I show this picture to almost everyone and they can't believe it.  GREAT JOB


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats, I actually read this earlier on Tony Northrup Photography site


----------



## invisible (Mar 4, 2013)

Hats off. That is an absolutely amazing photo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 4, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> Congrats, I actually read this earlier on Tony Northrup Photography site


Tony is a good friend of mine.  He was shooting Ospreys with me during my quest.  He got his best shot one morning before I got there.  I got this one one a the few mornings he wasn't there!


----------



## KyPink (Mar 5, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular... before I even opened this thread I was remembering how awesome this was and thought the it should be picked!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Drew1992 (Mar 7, 2013)

Incredible shot! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Snyder462 (Mar 9, 2013)

the look in there eyes  just awesome


----------



## Ziva (Mar 12, 2013)

Woooooooow.... Amazing! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## paross2 (Mar 28, 2013)

That shot is brilliant, great work!


----------



## Wastures58 (Mar 31, 2013)

just awesome :thumbsup:


----------

